# Austin Fall 2009



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

The next competition for Texas will be the Austin Fall 2009, on November 14th, 2009.
Venue: The University of Texas at Austin (GAR 0.102)

Announced: http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/758
Website: http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009austinfall.php


----------



## Anthony (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome. You know I have to be there.

I'll start off with my goals for the competition:
- 25 OH average
- Low-Mid 13 3x3 Average
- Sub 4 2x2 Average (If I have a good cube to use)
- Fail at 4x4
- Sub 1:45 bld
- Sub 9 Pyraminx
- Lose to Joshua in Multibld
- Have fun


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks great, I really hope I can make it.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

Sub-1 OH average  (Starting practice new week)
-sub-20 3x3x3 average
-sub-7 2x2x2?
-sub-2 average in 4x4? Out of practice for almost 2 months now. =/
-no bld YET
-sub-20 pyraminx (I DON'T OWN ONE, BEGINNER'S METHOD, AND I USE ANTHONY'S! And yet, i get better )
-Have 2x more fun than Anthony!

I'm waiting for my c4y ORDER to get here, i need to order a pyraminx, AND 2x2x2's are out of stock!  That's why i set a low goal for me on 2x2x2...


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 29, 2009)

Just registered, now onward to convincing people to come with me xD
Goals:
Sub-20 3x3x3 average
Sub-7 2x2x2 average
Not be last at 4x4x4 again -.-
Get at least 1 BLD solve


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 29, 2009)

2x2: Better than 20s avg
3x3: Better than 43s avg
BLD: Sub 2-minutes
MBLD: No expectations, but I will be doing at least 9
Pyra: Compete
OH: Same as BLD lol
Other: Have n(times) fun where n exists in the range of [Anthony's fun, William's fun] inclusively.
Maybe 4x4 BLD


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

@Josh: Envy...



Davepencilguin said:


> Just registered, now onward to convincing people to come with me xD
> Goals:
> *Sub-20 3x3x3 average
> Sub-7 2x2x2 average*
> ...



Copycat, lol.

You're coming all the way here AGAIN!? No car accidents on the way, and I'll see you there!


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> @Josh: Envy...



What?


I forgot to mention that my actual fun is 100% dependent on BLD and MBLD events.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, I'm good now.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 29, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> MBLD: No expectations, but I will be doing at least 9



I'll probably try 7, or if I'm feeling confident, then 8. There's no way I'm going to try more than that. Good luck.



IamWEB said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > Just registered, now onward to convincing people to come with me xD
> ...



He's not a copycat, he's competition. 

And of course John and Wes are coming.
Dude, hanging out at after the competition last time was hilarious. Either Wes is a player, or he truly is fearless when he's 600 miles away from home.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> @Josh: Envy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alas, it's not up to us if there is an accident or not, all we can do is make sure Wessley's there XD


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

loool.

And you're GOING DOWN!
I just want a 2x2x2... 

I wish I could have stayed longer after Houston, what did I miss?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I wish I could have stayed longer after Houston, what did I miss?



You missed Anthony going into dictator-mode in his first game of Risk.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

DETAILS!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 29, 2009)

Memorable quotes:
Anthony: And this guy is going to attack those people.
Wessley: Anthony... you only have one guy on that territory.
Anthony: But look at him, he really wants to fight!

Anthony: Can this territory attack that one?
Wessley: Yes, but you'd only get 1 die, and they'd get 2.
Anthony: That's stupid! My warriors deserve 3!


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome, I'll probably make it as I'm already in town that weekend.


----------



## Weston (Sep 29, 2009)

NOOO!!
ITS THE SAME DAY AS THE MIT COMP!
I think i'd rather go to Texas though.

So, I'll post my goals.

3x3: sub 15 (Maybe sub 14 with a nice sub 12 single)
3x3 OH: Beat Anthony
2x2: Beat Anthony
Pyraminx: Lose to anthony
3x3 bld: sub 2:30
4x4: sub 70
5x5: Phail
3x3 multibld: 1/2 because I only plan to solve one.
Square 1: sub 30


----------



## Anthony (Sep 29, 2009)

Weston said:


> NOOO!!
> ITS THE SAME DAY AS THE MIT COMP!
> I think i'd rather go to Texas though.
> 
> ...



Be there, Mizumoto.
Unless you're scared. 



Spoiler



Weston is a baller, although I'd never tell him that. 





Davepencilguin said:


> Memorable quotes:
> Anthony: And this guy is going to attack those people.
> Wessley: Anthony... you only have one guy on that territory.
> Anthony: But look at him, he really wants to fight!
> ...



Dude, I was supposed to win. 
That game is rigged, my guys kept losing. 
Rematch!


----------



## Weston (Sep 29, 2009)

oh no!
My mom wants me to go to the MIT one because she wants me to visit the MIT and Harvard.
So i don't think I'll be able to make it.


Unless of course you can get Sapan to change the date...


----------



## Anthony (Sep 29, 2009)

Weston said:


> oh no!
> My mom wants me to go to the MIT one because she wants me to visit the MIT and Harvard.
> So i don't think I'll be able to make it.
> 
> Unless of course you can get Sapan to change the date...



The date is set in stone, it's already been approved and everything is booked. 
Oh well.. Looks like I've gotta come to Cali in a couple months.


----------



## Weston (Sep 29, 2009)

Aww.
Too bad.
You guys better arrange another one pretty soon!

And yes you do have to come to California!
Bring William and Josh while you're at it.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 29, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Dude, I was supposed to win.
> That game is rigged, my guys kept losing.
> Rematch!



You're on!
And this time we'll actually finish the game -.-


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

Weston said:


> Aww.
> Too bad.
> You guys better arrange another one pretty soon!
> 
> ...



Buy me a plane ticket. 

Eventually I'll be there, I've never been to California and I wanna go.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 29, 2009)

Ill try to get here.

My goals:

I don't have many puzzles so...
3x3x3 - One sub-20 solve
Megaminx - I dunno, its coming in the mail right now
3x3x3 OH - Complete fail
4x4x4 - FAILURE

That about sums it up


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 29, 2009)

The hotel sent me the wrong paper work to begin with, but the group rate and other information for the event will be posted on the event's website within the next day or two.


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 29, 2009)

Phew. After a small scare today, I found out I can make the competition. I forgot that ACM-ICPC regionals are around the same time and confirmed that it is the weekend before. YAY!


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to meeting all of the Texas speedcubers in November as I just booked my flight. It's gonna be lots of fun!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting all of the Texas speedcubers in November as I just booked my flight. It's gonna be lots of fun!



Awesome. Apparently we were both at the Toronto Open. I don't really remember you, but you might remember me? I'm not sure. I was the only 
American there and I was 4th in 3x3.

Anyway, we can officially meet on the 14th. See you there!


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Awesome. You know I have to be there.
> 
> I'll start off with my goals for the competition:
> - 25 OH average
> ...



LOLEd at that


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 30, 2009)

I signed up for this, my first competition *ever*. Woo, I'll write my goals down..

Sub-50 3x3 Average
Get some cubes/puzzles from Anthony!
Have fun! 

lol, that's about it right now..


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anthony said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to meeting all of the Texas speedcubers in November as I just booked my flight. It's gonna be lots of fun!
> ...



Yeah I remember you Anthony. You were Eric Limeback's friend.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 30, 2009)

That's a *great* way to identify him.


----------



## cubekid (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

So it's been maybe a day or two since the competition was announced, and we already have 18 competitors!

http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009austinfall.php

Keep the registrations coming, tell your friends, etc.

See you guys there!
-Sapan Upadhyay

P.S. My goal is to get a sub-20 average. We'll see if after 7 years of cubing I can actually do it, lol.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 1, 2009)

Didn't you get a sub-20 average in Houston?

I was beating you in most of our races the night before it, and then the next day when it's official you beat me?
I'm not letting that happen again. >=D


----------



## cubekid (Oct 1, 2009)

Na, i got ridiculously close (20.07), but I didn't actually make it under.

Haha, bring it.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 1, 2009)

My first sub-20 single in competition was almost sub-18 as well: stupid lockup on a Y perm! Anthony's my witness. Too bad it was just a single though, not an average.

If I can close that gap further between my at-home times and my competition times, you'll fear me in Austin.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 1, 2009)

Chances are looking pretty good for me going, but not confirmed yet.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 1, 2009)

Weston said:


> NOOO!!
> ITS THE SAME DAY AS THE MIT COMP!
> I think i'd rather go to Texas though.
> 
> ...



Hey! You said you were sub-15 with 4lll!:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## Weston (Oct 1, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > NOOO!!
> ...



sub 15 with 4?
what do you mean by that?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 1, 2009)

Weston said:


> Waffle's Minion said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...



4lll = 4 look last layer.
And no, I don't think Weston is sub 15 using two look OLL and two look PLL. But who knows.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 1, 2009)

Weston said:


> NOOO!!
> ITS THE SAME DAY AS THE MIT COMP!
> I think i'd rather go to Texas though.
> 
> ...


Just read this...ok, if Weston is going, I gotta go.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 1, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > NOOO!!
> ...



lol. Weston probably isn't going to be able to make it. He was at our last Texas competition though, and he'll be back in the future.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish i could go to this, it sounds cool but Austin is like a five hour drive and i have school the day before. And i really don't want to take a 300 mile trip, get there close to midnight, wake up the next morning compete in only 3x3x3, and not get past the first round. lol


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> I wish i could go to this, it sounds cool but Austin is like a five hour drive and i have school the day before. And i really don't want to take a 300 mile trip, get there close to midnight, wake up the next morning compete in only 3x3x3, and not get past the first round. lol



Dude, I remember reading in another thread that you're from South Texas. What city? I'm from Rancho Viejo (in between Brownsville and Harlingen, near Los Fresnos). I'm going to be leaving on Friday right after school, and will probably get there between 10-11. If you really live in the "deep south texas" like you posted in another thread, I could totally give you a ride.

If you're interested, pm me.

And btw, our Texas competitions aren't exactly the most competitive yet. Our cutoff times have always been between 35-40 for the first round and probably won't change significantly this competition. You have a chance of advancing. Just make sure you're top 16.


----------



## Weston (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle's Minion said:
> ...



Nope I'm not sub 15 with 4LLLL, but I can do sub 15 with 3LLL.


----------



## MW1990 (Oct 2, 2009)

Neat! I've never registered with WCA/been to a comp, plus I have a bunch of friends going to UT  I shall look into this


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 3, 2009)

Just letting people know:
I'll be driving from Pensacola, FL to Austin the Friday before, November 13th.
If anyone wants/needs a ride along the way, I should have some seats open for passengers.


----------



## Brian (Oct 3, 2009)

My goals are:

-Sub 1:30 OH
-sub 26 3x3
-Sub 9 2x2
-Sub 2:30 4x4
-Bld I hope I get a successful one 
-Pyra Sub 16


----------



## Weston (Oct 3, 2009)

It looks like I'm going to be going to this competition instead of the MIT one!!!
I get to see all the Texas people again!

And i realized yesterday that I might be able to do sub 2min BLD. I hope there is more than one round for BLD.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 3, 2009)

REALLY!?

Don't go lying or spreading possibilities!

If this is true... YAY.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2009)

Weston said:


> It looks like I'm going to be going to this competition instead of the MIT one!!!
> I get to see all the Texas people again!
> 
> And i realized yesterday that I might be able to do sub 2min BLD. I hope there is more than one round for BLD.



Hell yeah. Let's hang out more this time instead of just being rivals maybe?
Let's just chill, and pwn when the time comes. 

Btw, I'm not making any promises (and it's more up to Sapan than me), but if we get enough people, we could try and have a quick best of 1/2 bld final. I doubt it, but maybe. At the very least, you'll get 3 attempts. xD

See you there! 

(Shoot, now I need to practice even *after* the WC.)


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 3, 2009)

So you're saying I can be his new rival? Pass the torch, or least let me hold it for a while.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > I wish i could go to this, it sounds cool but Austin is like a five hour drive and i have school the day before. And i really don't want to take a 300 mile trip, get there close to midnight, wake up the next morning compete in only 3x3x3, and not get past the first round. lol
> ...



yeah dude my parents are going to let me go to Austin with a guy i met on a forum.lol plus my best 3x3x3 just broke and it took like 3 months to get it that way. now my main speed cube is the shiny one you get at dollar tree lol which strangly isn't that bad i actually got a sub 30 which is good for me.but still that's off topic lol.idk


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 4, 2009)

I got one from dollar tree coincidentally before learning to solve one (it was a coincidence because I wasn't planning on learning) and it broke the same day.
It was trash!
It came with a keychain one too, which did not break so easily. The actual change this break off, though...

Why not go buy a real Rubik's cube from Wal-Mart?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> yeah dude my parents are going to let me go to Austin with a guy i met on a forum.lol



I went to Canada and stayed with Limeback before I knew him. Cubers generally aren't bad people. 

Anyway, if you want to meet up some time to cube, let me know. I'm pretty much your only option. Afaik, no one else down here is an active cuber.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 5, 2009)

I didn't get the cube myself. I'd been looking for some for experimentation purposes and my mom found some so she got me one.But anyway i wasn't around when she got it and i'm pretty sure i'm getting a diy soon so yeah.Another thing is the last cube was like the fourth cube this year so I really don't want to buy a cube that would break in 2 months.The only one that didn't break and was probably the best all around was stolen at school.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 5, 2009)

Now i remember you.You're the guy i saw on youtube with the 2 cube multi blind in dallas right.I remember watching that video a while back after i found out that there were competitions in texas now.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's him.

My dad is his cameraman. /joke


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Yeah, that's him.
> 
> My dad is his cameraman. /joke



I may require some more assistance on the 14th.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

This is very true, and is very possible.

What do you plan to do for WC? Please no crappy videos.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 10, 2009)

The hotel information is now available on the the contest's website.

http://www.texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009austinfall.php

This offer ends on October 21, so get your reservation in quickly.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still hyped for this competition..


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 10, 2009)

me too, even though I'm not practicing much... i'm still ready for that 3x3 one-handed competition i'm going to beast!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like I'm the slowest of the bunch there, except maybe 1 or 2 people.  I'll just have to practice *alot*.

As for the newcomers for this competition, I've been talking to Michael Perkins, and he got an MSN. I'll probably be talking to him.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter how fast you solve it, everyone is welcomed so there is no obligation to practice hardcore. The competitions are meant for people to have fun and compete at the same time.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 10, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Yeah, it looks like I'm the slowest of the bunch there, except maybe 1 or 2 people.  I'll just have to practice *alot*.
> 
> As for the newcomers for this competition, I've been talking to Michael Perkins, and he got an MSN. I'll probably be talking to him.



Ive been talking to Michael also. Hurray for Dallas people.

Things are looking better for me, I might end up going. My dad has been asking about it a lot, so he will probably let me go.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool, I'm guessing you live in Dallas as well? Well, I'm not EXACTLY in Dallas, but I'm pretty darn close.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 10, 2009)

Eh, Dallas, Plano, Frisco, Arlington, Garland, Allen, Irving, its all the same.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 11, 2009)

^I'm right between a few of those.

He's a little futher than that, though.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 11, 2009)

IM GOING TO AUSTIN.

Heck yeah.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 11, 2009)

GOALS:

Don't be completely awful.
Get 3x3 sub 30 avg and sub 26 single.
Not to be the worst at OH, 4x4, 5x5, and megaminx
Learn to BLD
HAVE FUN AT MY FIRST COMP!!!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 11, 2009)

What do you average OH?
Although I've messed around with it occasionally (almost never timing myself), I just started OH today. In fact, I just started a few minutes ago!
MY first could is averaging sub-1:15.
If I remember OH in Houston though (or just check the results ), I'm already faster than the slowest times there, lol.

EDIT: Oh yea, I'm definitely going to do well with practice.


----------



## Weston (Oct 11, 2009)

I am determined to get a sub 25 OH average.
I must beat Anthony.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 11, 2009)

Might as well put up some goals
Goals:
3x3: Sub-26 avg
4x4: Have one  (and not fail)
5x5: Not be last


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 11, 2009)

Weston said:


> I am determined to get a sub 25 OH average.
> I must beat Anthony.



I am determined to get a sub-1:00 OH average. That number will probably lower as I practice though.

I must watch you beat Anthony.



vrumanuk said:


> Might as well put up some goals
> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub-26 avg
> *4x4: Have one  (and not fail)*
> 5x5: Not be last



I didn't have one (that was for speedsolving), and I didn't fail.
You may get to use someone else, but anyway good luck!


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 11, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Might as well put up some goals
> ...



I'm planning on ordering a mini QJ (along with a 3x3x4 and mini C!!) soon, so I should be set.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a mini QJ, and I love it so far (got it Friday).

In other 4x4x4 news, moments ago I just broke my PB with 1:16.78!
I broke my PB yesterday also, so basically: mini QJ is awesome.

Order your NOW! 

EDIT: I just broke my PB AGAIN with 1:07.78 (isn't it odd how I they're *exactly* 9 seconds apart?)
If THAT doesn't make you buy a QJ ASAP, what will?

I average sub-1:45 btw.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 11, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> If I remember OH in Houston though (or just check the results ), I'm already faster than the slowest times there, lol.



wow those slowest times in Houston must have been by a big noob.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 11, 2009)

YEAH!

I think his name was... Joshua?


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 11, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I have a mini QJ, and I love it so far (got it Friday).
> 
> In other 4x4x4 news, moments ago I just broke my PB with 1:16.78!
> I broke my PB yesterday also, so basically: mini QJ is awesome.
> ...


ROFL. I would have already ordered but am doing a double order with a friend (he'll be at the comp, but I haven't convinced him to *actually compete* yet, lol) and he hasn't forked over his half of the cash yet.
In other completely unrelated news I just WTFPWNT my old average of 12, with a 15.41 non-lucky single.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

You are officially my rival for the competition, considering your 3x3x3 average.

You're gonna have to practice like crazy to beat me. >=)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 12, 2009)

So who has around a 22-24 second average to be my rival?


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> You are officially my rival for the competition, considering your 3x3x3 average.
> 
> You're gonna have to practice like crazy to beat me. >=)



Done and done. Keep in mind those are PBs. I'm curious to see how the mini type C affects my times when I get it.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, PBs...

Well... then you and the above poster be rivals, lol.
Anthony's VS Weston
You VS Him
I think I'll be facing Sapan then, if he practices.

Houston results:

I got 6th in every 3x3x3 round. He got 5th, and then 7th, and then 5th.
He pretty much _danced around_ me through the competition. D:


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol the person above.

Its on, vrumanuk.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 12, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> Lol the person above.
> 
> Its on, vrumanuk.



 Bring it


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 12, 2009)

I rival myself, and either way... I'm going down!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

I think you'll win, actually...


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 12, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> I rival myself, and either way... I'm going down!





IamWEB said:


> I think you'll win, actually...



No way, I'm going to beat him!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

I got 10 bucks for the slower one... anyone else want in on this?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 13, 2009)

20 bucks for the faster one here.


----------



## Feanaro (Oct 13, 2009)

I might go again, that would be fun to go to Texas


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2009)

Come!

Just don't beat me and I'll be happy you came.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 13, 2009)

I just looked at the Rubiks Magic times from the Houston Competition (lol, Rubiks magic) and I think I might be able to actually get second or third in it.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> I just looked at the Rubiks Magic times from the Houston Competition (lol, Rubiks magic) and I think I might be able to actually get second or third in it.



That's because I didn't compete in it. I can get a DNF average.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 13, 2009)

That takes skill man. I could never do that.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 13, 2009)

I know right? *brushes off shoulder*


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm...just pre-registered, but my name isn't on the list?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 15, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> Hmm...just pre-registered, but my name isn't on the list?


It's not automatic. It'll be up shortly.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 15, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> I signed up for this, my first competition *ever*. Woo, I'll write my goals down..
> 
> Sub-50 3x3 Average
> Get some cubes/puzzles from Anthony!
> ...



Okay, time to change this...

Goals:

*Sub-38 Average 3x3
Get some cubes/puzzles from Anthony!
Have fun!

Oh yeah, got a spiffy new toolbox to carry all my puzzles and some other stuff like glue, a screwdriver, extra blank cubies, tiles, pencils, and some Post-It notes. It's pretty awesome. *

I'm getting a 2x2 from husky, but my sister up at college in New York is ordering it, so it'll be about 2 weeks to her place, then 3~ to ours. Not sure when she ordered, but somewhere around October 5th is what I think. so, it's safe to say I'll get it in 2 weeks, maybe 1 1/2. 

Now, let's see if I can try and bet with somebody there.. -looks at charts-

Only 1 person out of 31 isn't solving 3x3, and there's about 4 people around my times.. Drats, not enough people, unless I average sub-30 by competition time.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am trying to convince Stephen to compete in 3x3, but he hasn't budged yet XD, you can definitely beat him if he does.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 15, 2009)

I got a lot of work to do on OH and 4x4.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> I got a lot of work to do on OH and 4x4.



I seriously doubt that you get last in OH .


----------



## Parity (Oct 15, 2009)

I really hope I can convince my mom to go.
I am in citrus county.

EDIT:It will be my first comp if I go.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 15, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > I got a lot of work to do on OH and 4x4.
> ...



Of course! I can't lose to some noob name Joshua!


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...



Indeed, though, I have improved by a whole 10 seconds or so, but I can't even do tha 4x4 .


On another note,
Looks like we have 32 people signed up as of now, which is great news. We might have a really good turnout this time.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 15, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > I got a lot of work to do on OH and 4x4.
> ...



I'm getting last OH. I've only done 3 OH solves ever. Also, can someone bring an extra magic if they have one that they'd like to sell. I can't ever get myself to order one, but I want to get one I think.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 15, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I'm getting last OH.



Is that a challenge?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 15, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > I got a lot of work to do on OH and 4x4.
> ...





The3point14 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting last OH.
> ...



Bring it on! I could lose to you in my sleep!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 16, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...



I fail at 4x4. I need to memorize the OLL parity alg or I'll get a DNF average.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2009)

LEARN THE OLL PARITY!

When I first saw that alg I was like 'OH... MY... This is the longest alg I've ever had to learn (still is).' I was literally sounding out the moves between the U's, and then I memorized the order of the U's and which were which. It all just kind of came together.
Practice performing it A LOT, you will get it in no time.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 16, 2009)

or try doing multiblind, and suddenly algorithms seem really short and easy to memorize.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 16, 2009)

But I can't even solve a single cube blindfolded! I have tried, but I fail at corners, and edge orientation, even with my eyes open.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> LEARN THE OLL PARITY!
> 
> When I first saw that alg I was like 'OH... MY... This is the longest alg I've ever had to learn (still is).' I was literally sounding out the moves between the U's, and then I memorized the order of the U's and which were which. It all just kind of came together.
> Practice performing it A LOT, you will get it in no time.



It's only 15 moves, and every other one is U2, so really you only have to learn 8 moves. Also, the standard F, E, N, and Y perms are all 15 moves or more, so I doubt its the longest you've had to learn.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2009)

True.

The execution is much longer though, and while the moves do flow together, they just don't flow like a Y perm would... still, you're right about move count. It's just seemed to be REALLY long when I wrote it all out.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't worry guys, I got it last night.

Now to restring my Magic...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2009)

To Anthony and Weston: I STRONGLY advise you to be prepared for me in 3x3x3. This time I'm not getting 6th place in all 3 rounds, getting last place in the final round.

Sub-17 average of TWELVE.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 18, 2009)

Ya be prepared for me too! lol, I'm so excited, hoping to get a consistent sub 25 by the tournament, and beat one in person in any thing in a one on one race.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2009)

You're garunteed 2nd round, but you better bring your A-Game. >=D


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, watch out for me too cuz I umm yeah.....okay never mind I still suck at 3x3 SS.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 18, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Ya be prepared for me too! lol, I'm so excited, hoping to get a consistent sub 25 by the tournament, and beat one in person in any thing in a one on one race.



Sounds like you and I are to be nemeses. I've been decently sub-25 for a little while, but am still not so consistent.


----------



## Weston (Oct 18, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> I just looked at the Rubiks Magic times from the Houston Competition (lol, Rubiks magic) and I think I might be able to actually get second or third in it.



lol the times werent that good because I was the one that won.
And I don't practice magic. I just did it to get an average on WCA.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 18, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Ya be prepared for me too! lol, I'm so excited, hoping to get a consistent sub 25 by the tournament, and beat one in person in any thing in a one on one race.
> ...



Weston and I were rivals for a while, and even though I still want to beat him just as much, being friends is more fun. Just chill out and enjoy your first competition. 
If you two really want to compete with someone then compete with me. My first competition average was 25.14 and my best single was 20.93. Good luck.

By the way, I'll be staying at the Doubletree and Weston probably will be too. Anyone else planning on staying there?


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 18, 2009)

Anthony said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...


I was mostly kidding about the nemeses thing  Of course friendship is more rewarding than rivalry.
I think that a friend and I will be driving up Saturday morning.

Edit: Just to clarify, the ten dollars is a registration fee not a "being present at the competition fee" right?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 18, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk said:
> ...



Haha, ya I'm definitely for friendship, but a little competition is good, so long as it stays on the speed stack matt.  oh, and I'm semi-consistent sub 30, so you'll probably beat me.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 18, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


Well, we'll see, I've had a stretch of bad times (I think it is due to the temp fluctuations). Hopefully I'l settle down by the 14th


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 18, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk said:
> ...



My times go from 20 to 32, and the 20's are really nice f2l's and the 32's are when i get g perms, (still working on those) So, right now I just want to get a constant sub 30.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 18, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> Just to clarify, the ten dollars is a registration fee not a "being present at the competition fee" right?



$10 is just the registration fee, spectators are free.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify, the ten dollars is a registration fee not a "being present at the competition fee" right?
> ...



Cool, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



I'm either staying there, or at my cousins. We will know by the 21st.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm staying in my apartment YAY.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 19, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> I'm staying in my apartment YAY.



Cheater


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 19, 2009)

If they'll pick up the gd phone i'll be their.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone noticed the extremely large time frame we get to do the blindfolded and the side events?

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
11:15am - 12:00am

*Side Events, MBLD*
12:00am - 1:30pm	

I didn't know that we were going to extend the competition until Sunday! How exciting. 

=D


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 19, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> Has anyone noticed the extremely large time frame we get to do the blindfolded and the side events?
> 
> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*
> 11:15am - 12:00am
> ...



You have to keep in mind that competitors can do multi bld for up to an hour. After that they would have 30 minutes to scramble and solve the puzzles for the rest of the events


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 19, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone noticed the extremely large time frame we get to do the blindfolded and the side events?
> ...



 I was just pointing out the errors with 12am that would give us 12 hours and 45 minutes for the first and 13.5 hours for the second.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 19, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...



 12.75 hours and I would most likely still fail!


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd fall asleep, I tend to get really tired when doing my usual 40 minute memorization, much less 10 hours haha. Though, I might try 30 cubes in 10 hours haha.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 19, 2009)

So the comp is from saturday to sunday?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 19, 2009)

NO! He was pointing out an error in the schedule!

It's only on Saturday.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, the contest will only be held on Saturday. I was just being silly when I pointed out the very small typing error on the page. I'll see to it that it gets fixed soon.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 20, 2009)

No, no, no, *I* will see to it that it get's fixed.

/professionally owned.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 20, 2009)

okay, less work for me.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 24, 2009)

Haha! My Magic has been restrung. All is well now.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 24, 2009)

What do you average with it?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Texas Cubers,
Jealous of some other states/countries who have their own shirts?
Well, now Texas has their own! Using one of Sapan's Texas Speedcubing Club logos I made a pretty basic design. However, CanadianCUBING's shirts don't have much on them either and they're still cool. 

As of right now I'll be ordering a couple for my brothers and I and a couple other people, along with a few extras to try and sell at the competition. The more I order the cheaper the price will be so I can't give you an exact price yet, but the shirts will be around $15. The hoodies however cost a lot more and they would be kind of expensive, around $40. So, even though they look cool I'm not going to order any hoodies unless enough people ask me to.

The shirts can come in a bunch of different colors, but this is the first time we're going to try to sell stuff at one of our competitions so we want everything to be cheap. Because of that, we need to stick to one color which means majority rules. Also, for a few extra dollars you can get your name and/or a number on the back of the shirt if you like.

Let me know what you guys think.

See you in 3 weeks,
Anthony.


----------



## Weston (Oct 25, 2009)

I think ill get a texas speedcubing shirt.
and wear it to all the california comps


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, I didn't really want to at first, but the whole 'being like others with their own shirts' in the beginning inspired me. I will probably get a shirt.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll get one pho sho. 

Aghhhh, the competition is too close and I haven't started practicing again, oh no.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm waiting for my 2x2x2 to get here so I can practice for what... one week? 

EDIT: Right after making this post I got an email saying that it shipped.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> What do you average with it?



I don't know the exact number, but its sub-2.

I might get a shirt if I can afford it.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 25, 2009)

So are we voting on shirt colors? Regardless, I like the look of the black one. Also, our names on the backs sounds cool


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey guys,
I touched up the design a little bit and decided to go with black shirts. Nobody will have names on the back of their shirt, but if enough people like the idea then we can try to incorporate it when we make another batch of shirts eventually.

The shirts will be $15 each. Here are the final pictures of the shirt, one is a full view of the shirt and one's a closeup of the logo. Hope you like it/buy one.  



2 weeks.


----------



## cubekid (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll go ahead and say that I like this shirt design . Just remember that according to UT's rules, the club is not allowed to collect money for tshirts *at the competition*. So technically, Anthony is just doing a favor for you guys, and will not in any way be representing us.

However, if you buy one you can be leet like everyone else who wears it


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

I want one


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 29, 2009)

Wait, we can't buy it at the competition?


----------



## cubekid (Oct 29, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> Wait, we can't buy it at the competition?



Okay, this is a bit confusing (I'm not really sure about it myself). However, I'm having a meeting with some people on Friday, and I will find out then exactly what the procedure is. If you guys can wait until then, that'd be great.

I think the gist of it is that the club cannot collect money for the tshirts. However, Anthony can.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, are a couple of you going to lunch together or something? Because I think my mom's leaving me their the whole day (shes taking my brother to waco to see the football game)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 29, 2009)

If my dad lets me I would join you.


----------



## cubekid (Oct 29, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Ok, are a couple of you going to lunch together or something? Because I think my mom's leaving me their the whole day (shes taking my brother to waco to see the football game)



Haha, there's a bunch of stuff around campus, you'll be fine. No need to worry


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Sweet, I really want to try telling someone the moves while they solve bld (and vice versa.)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 29, 2009)

You mean Team BLD? Same here.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha, I'm so excited! is the tournament indoors on UT campus?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2009)

cubekid said:


> I'll go ahead and say that I like this shirt design . Just remember that according to UT's rules, the club is not allowed to collect money for tshirts *at the competition*. So technically, Anthony is just doing a favor for you guys, and will not in any way be representing us.



I'm sure any profit there is will end up doing something useful for Texas Speedcubing in the end anyway. Maybe for some free pizza or drinks for competitors next time, or help get better awards or something. xD 

Unless..



cubekid said:


> However, if you buy one you can be *leet* like everyone else who wears it



If someone actually gets leet (13.37) as a time at the competition, all profits go to that person.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 29, 2009)

I would assume so Michael.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Yea, IDK why, but I just imagined it outdoors, with like my moms Car 30 steps away from the tournament table, and all my cubes in her trunk. lol? 

Anthony, are you in for eating lunch with us?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Sweet, I really want to try telling someone the moves while they solve bld (and vice versa.)





Ashmnafa said:


> You mean Team BLD? Same here.



I wish I knew how to do TeamBLD. 



MichaelP. said:


> Anthony, are you in for eating lunch with us?


As long as we have enough people volunteering and willing to help out at the competition we should be able to stay on schedule and spare some time for lunch. xD


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

If you tell me what to do, I can volunteer to do something when I'm not competing (If you need me...)


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> If you tell me what to do, I can volunteer to do something when I'm not competing (If you need me...)



I usually end up constantly having to run around annoying people and asking for volunteers to help out. People seem to think that they are solely competitors and are not required to help out in any way. When in reality, if a competitor does not help when they are asked to judge in an event they're participating in, the WCA delegate can DNF the person's solves. It sounds harsh, but as I learnt at the French Open, it's very effective lol.

We usually have scrambling and inputting times taken care of, but judging is where we need the most help. If people will willing volunteer to judge, things will run much more smoothly.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2009)

I really hope to get lunch with most of you, since I won't be staying around afterwards like in Houston.
I hate that I couldn't stay after the Dallas Open, since it was sososo close to home.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, sounds good. I don't know if I'm qualified to be a judge... but I could like bring the judge coffee or something lol

Reply to Anthony*


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Ok, sounds good. I don't know if I'm qualified to be a judge... but I could like bring the judge coffee or something lol
> 
> Reply to Anthony*



If you can talk, press buttons, count, and can learn the basic procedures of how a competitor is supposed to start and stop the timer, you qualify.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2009)

...some coffee would be nice though.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha, so I'm in for whatever I can do to help. Because I can do everything anthony listed except count, but my math teacher says were learning how to count tomorrow so it's all good.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 29, 2009)

I can help out too.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone have an extra magic i can buy off of them at austin (or trade maybe)


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.cubingusa.com/jtutorial.php

People who help out are great. I would be lying if I said I didn't go out of my way to accomodate those people on future competitions.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm happy to help out wherever I'm needed.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 31, 2009)

I read through the judging site, and I am happy to help.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)

Bryan said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/jtutorial.php
> 
> People who help out are great. I would be lying if I said I didn't go out of my way to accomodate those people on future competitions.



Like giving the scramblers some pizza!


----------



## anderson26 (Nov 3, 2009)

So is 5x5 going to be an avg. 5 format, or a best of 3 like past competitions?


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 3, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> So is 5x5 going to be an avg. 5 format, or a best of 3 like past competitions?



The site says avg. 5


----------



## Anthony (Nov 3, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > So is 5x5 going to be an avg. 5 format, or a best of 3 like past competitions?
> ...



It all depends on where we stand in terms of time. Even if we have plenty of time, chances are that we'll end up resorting to a combined final and only the faster competitors will get a complete average.

But, as we learnt at our last competition, "deep down, nobody cares about 5x5" (at least in Texas).


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > anderson26 said:
> ...



Great, so I'll stop practicing it!


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 4, 2009)

No no no! Practice 5x5x5! Not 3x3x3 or some other silly kid's puzzle! 
Just think: If we do end up with a full round for 5x5x5, just might take 1st!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 4, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> No no no! Practice 5x5x5! Not 3x3x3 or some other silly kid's puzzle!
> Just think: If we do end with a full round for 5x5x5, just might take 1st!



Small cube events ftw. (2,3,OH,BLD,MBLD)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 4, 2009)

I prefer small cubes myself. Mainly because I suck at big cubes.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 4, 2009)

I like small cubes, because I can easily practice them, and people can watch in awe for 20 seconds, not 5 minutes.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 4, 2009)

Speaking of watching in awe, my school loves my cubing so much, they are writing an article about me in it. When it prints, I will post it.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 4, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> I prefer small cubes myself. Mainly because I suck at big cubes.





MichaelP. said:


> I like small cubes, because I can easily practice them, and people can watch in awe for 20 seconds, not 5 minutes.



Same POV. I think I like you guys already. 
11 days.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 4, 2009)

11 days is too many.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 4, 2009)

11 days is not enough! I haven't been able to do but one MBLD practice in the past month! ARGHHHH I gotta get into shape.


----------



## anderson26 (Nov 4, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> 11 days is not enough! I haven't been able to do but one MBLD practice in the past month! ARGHHHH I gotta get into shape.



How many are you going to attempt to do at Austin?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 4, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > 11 days is not enough! I haven't been able to do but one MBLD practice in the past month! ARGHHHH I gotta get into shape.
> ...



I vote 7, because the most I'll try is 6.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 4, 2009)

11 days is not enough! I'm still waiting on my 2x2x2 to get here! How am I suppose to do good with 2 1/2 months of no practice? I already have to settle for 3rd like in Houston, thanks to Anthony and Weston! XD

Also: That 5-person-online-cube-meet-race-talk-stuff was fun.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 4, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 11 days is not enough! I'm still waiting on my 2x2x2 to get here! How am I suppose to do good with 2 1/2 months of no practice? I already have to settle for 3rd like in Houston, thanks to Anthony and Weston! XD
> 
> Also: That 5-person-online-cube-meet-race-talk-stuff was fun.



Dude, I'm waiting on 2x2's as well so don't expect much from me. I haven't had one since Worlds. I've already forgotten a few CLLs. :/
Although, Justin's sending me one of his, so maybe if I spazz out on 2x2 before the comp... 

And yes, racing was fun.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll be doing 8 or 9 cubes most likely for multiblind. My practices for 10 have been not so impressive (6,5,7(with pop lol))


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 5, 2009)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > 11 days is not enough! I'm still waiting on my 2x2x2 to get here! How am I suppose to do good with 2 1/2 months of no practice? I already have to settle for 3rd like in Houston, thanks to Anthony and Weston! XD
> ...



I ain't sending you anything 

Racing was very fun.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 5, 2009)

1 month without a 2x2x2 + CLL VS 2 and half months without a 2x2x2 and Ortega.

I need to go insane from the moment it arrives to the moment I do the first solve in competition. RAWR


----------



## Anthony (Nov 5, 2009)

I have to go to driving school right now, but as a quick update, shirts are in!


----------



## cubekid (Nov 5, 2009)

Timers/Displays came in yesterday as well


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 6, 2009)

ONE MORE WEEK!


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 6, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> ONE MORE WEEK!



WOOT


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey, I created a chat room for us. It would be pretty cool to talk via webcam and IM's. Here's a link. http://tinychat.com/austincubers


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 8, 2009)

Dang one week! wow this came up fast.(I'm not going but i felt left out of the entire one week thing lol)Well good luck to everyone going and have fun.(But more imortantly don't do bad)lol jk


----------



## Anthony (Nov 8, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> Dang one week! wow this came up fast.(I'm not going but i felt left out of the entire one week thing lol)Well good luck to everyone going and have fun.(But more imortantly don't do bad)lol jk



I'm driving to the competition and passing through your town.. Your call.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 8, 2009)

Just to say my dad's already sorta mad that you know the general area of where I live.Other problem being I haven't been as good as I had been recently.And this is my first real saturday off in 9 weeks so i'm not sure if i want to spend it on *another* trip to Austin this soon.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope you dad understands that some 16 year old dude inviting people to a Rubik's Cube competition will do no harm to you, and that without an exact address it's pretty pointless. But he's your parents so I understand.

anyway what do we do about the chat if we have no account on any of those 3 sites?
Don't say make one. D:


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I hope you dad understands that some 16 year old dude inviting people to a Rubik's Cube competition will do no harm to you, and that without an exact address it's pretty pointless. But he's your parents so I understand.
> 
> anyway what do we do about the chat if we have no account on any of those 3 sites?
> Don't say make one. D:



It doesn't matter. Just type in a name for yourself and hit join.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 8, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> Just to say my dad's already sorta mad that you know the general area of where I live.


Paranoid much? I live here. Chill.



ZamHalen said:


> And this is my first real saturday off in 9 weeks so i'm not sure if i want to spend it on *another* trip to Austin this soon.


You obviously aren't nearly as hardcore a cuber as most people on this forum.

Anyway, it's fine. I'll still be there, you just won't be.


----------



## Weston (Nov 8, 2009)

I know where Anthony lives now. I'm going to steal your 2x2 when it comes.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 8, 2009)

That's better than telling him to be like Rowe and only end up with a broken cube.

*sniff*

Still waiting for mine to get here, tomorrow the last 'legit' day it should take to get here.

Weston what are you averaging right now?


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay that last thing was more of an excuse.I'm really more afraid of the fact that I sorta ruined my reputation on this site even with a few people going to this comp.Plus i even though i can probably compete in four events i don't have puzzles for 2 of them (a 3x3 is all i have).And like i said i haven't doing to well lately.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 9, 2009)

Just go for the fun!


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 10, 2009)

I just found an awesome bld mask, if anyone wants to use it.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I just found an awesome bld mask, if anyone wants to use it.



Looks pretty cool. Wait till you see mine on Saturday.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so excited!!!! Hey, will someone bring types B, C, mini C, and D? I want to figure out what I like.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 10, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> GOALS:
> 
> Don't be completely awful.
> Get 3x3 sub 30 avg and sub 26 single.
> ...



Sorry for double post. 

I need to change my goals. 
3x3 sub 25 avg, sub 21 single. 
Sub 5 megaminx 
sub 1.5 min OH
sub 3 min 4x4
sub 6 5x5


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > GOALS:
> ...



So you've improved.. 
You sound like you're around my brother's speed.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 10, 2009)

I would say 'which', but know you're talking about Brian. How's Trevor averaging?

And Michael, I have an awesome C I'd be happy for you to try. Type C is sooo awesome.


----------



## cubekid (Nov 10, 2009)

I have only one goal: *Finish the competition on time*


----------



## Weston (Nov 10, 2009)

During lunch, can Anthony and I and whoever wants to join, have a head to head official OH competition? hee hee

Maybe we can throw in an extra 2x2 round like last time....


----------



## Bryan (Nov 10, 2009)

Weston said:


> During lunch, can Anthony and I and whoever wants to join, have a head to head official OH competition? hee hee
> 
> Maybe we can throw in an extra 2x2 round like last time....



No, considering that head to head anything isn't an official event.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 10, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> Ill try to get here.
> 
> My goals:
> 
> ...



New goals.

3x3: Sub-20 single, sub-24 average
OH: sub-1:30
4x4: Sub-3 lol
Magic - top 3


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 11, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > During lunch, can Anthony and I and whoever wants to join, have a head to head official OH competition? hee hee
> ...



I'm definitely in for lunch.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 12, 2009)

Bad news, I may have to miss the competition.
Originally it was going to be me and 3 other people, but they all bailed... The question is: is it worth driving 700 miles alone?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 12, 2009)

YES.

GOGOGOGO.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 12, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Bad news, I may have to miss the competition.
> Originally it was going to be me and 3 other people, but they all bailed... The question is: is it worth driving 700 miles alone?



John, you *have to* be there. Make Wes go!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 12, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news, I may have to miss the competition.
> ...



He couldn't get off of work, which is a real shame. Supposedly keeping a job is more important than cubing... blasphemy!
I'll try my best to make it out there.


----------



## cubekid (Nov 12, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Bad news, I may have to miss the competition.
> Originally it was going to be me and 3 other people, but they all bailed... The question is: is it worth driving 700 miles alone?



Well... if you don't come, then I automatically win the bet


----------



## anderson26 (Nov 12, 2009)

So Weston not going?


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 12, 2009)

He is, as far as I know. I believe Anthony was referring to Wessley, not Weston.


----------



## anderson26 (Nov 12, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> He is, as far as I know. I believe Anthony was referring to Wessley, not Weston.



I see


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 13, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Bad news, I may have to miss the competition.
> Originally it was going to be me and 3 other people, but they all bailed... The question is: is it worth driving 700 miles alone?



definitely come!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 13, 2009)

Im leaving tomorrow right after school!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > He is, as far as I know. I believe Anthony was referring to Wessley, not Weston.
> ...



Yeah, Weston will be there for sure. I'd beat him up if he came up with some lame excuse.



Ashmnafa said:


> Im leaving tomorrow right after school!


Likewise. I don't know about everyone else, but I'll be staying at the DoubleTree. I should be there around 9. If any of you guys are staying there, you can pm me with your phone number and we can try to meet up in the lobby for a little while tomorrow night. See you then.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 13, 2009)

I just want to tell everyone good luck,and have fun.And that i hope to see everyone at the next competition if i can manage to get there.
P.S. Don't screw up because if you do you fail.
P.S.S.jk about the P.S.
P.S.S.S. refering to my signiture this is one of the only threads i have posted on that hasn't died and had to be revived.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll be at the doubletree


----------



## anderson26 (Nov 13, 2009)

I won't be at the doubletree


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright, I'm going to make the commute.
Question: The main cubing base will be staying at the Doubletree, yes?
I need to know where to head


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2009)

Woo! See you there!

And I won't be staying there, I'm not spending the night this time. 

I have to leave REALLY early in the morning of the competition and just get there. Tomorrow after school will be hectic. D:


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Alright, I'm going to make the commute.
> Question: The main cubing base will be staying at the Doubletree, yes?
> I need to know where to head


Yeah. DoubleTree.
See you there!


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished packing my stuff.


----------



## Nuceria (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll be in town, but I may or may not go. I still have yet to decide.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 13, 2009)

Leaving Pensacola now. (Hopefully) see you guys in 11 hours!


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> I'll be in town, but I may or may not go. I still have yet to decide.



GOGOGO
Why wouldn't you?
Go!


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Nuceria said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be in town, but I may or may not go. I still have yet to decide.
> ...



+1,000,000,000,000

Go, Anthony!


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm leaving now too, but just to go to my 10am class on campus.


----------



## cubekid (Nov 13, 2009)

So a few quick things about tomorrow (sorry I didn't email you guys about this earlier):

1. Park at the Brazos Garage on campus; it's the closest one to the building. Use google maps to find it.

2. To get to the building, go to the big tower at the center of campus. Once you get near the tower, walk around the tower and look for the building titled Garrison. That's the building the competition is in.

It may be a bit confusing finding it, so plan to arrive there around 8ish so you have some time in case you get lost. If at any point in time you have any questions, please call me at 832-229-8122. 

See you guys tomorrow, and good luck!
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 13, 2009)

Bad news, my ride had to bail on driving up tomorrow morning. So unless I can find another friend/family member that is willing, I won't be able to make it. Oh well, I was looking forward to meeting everyone; I'll make a strong effort to attend the next Texas comp.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2009)

^NO! NONONONONONONONONO.

Who is your ride to you? Parent(s)? Friend? Aunt? Uncle? Cousin?


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 13, 2009)

Friend.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.utexas.edu/maps/main/buildings/gar.html

Here is the map of the building from the UT website. I hope this helps.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 14, 2009)

Just checked in to the Days Inn.
Hectic is the best word I can think of to describe that drive.

Anyway, off to practice, see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, looks like I'll be able to make it after all. My dad is willing to drop me off in the morning. My mom says she is ok with picking me up, but I'd like to ask if anyone who is driving past my area is willing to drop me off after the competition. I live here.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in the flying J outside of SanAntonio right now trying to hitchhike.
JK lol 
I like making stupid forum posts


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm at home printing directions lol, still have gotten almost no practice yet today.... gonna practice, sleep, wake up early and then there's the driiiiive...


----------



## Anthony (Nov 14, 2009)

Woot, I'm here.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 14, 2009)

Woot I'm not. 

Not YET.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 14, 2009)

About to leave SA, see you guys there!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 14, 2009)

So far...

It's going pretty well.
Casey and Weston both *finally* got sub 15 averages. 
I had a 12.77 average in the first round. (Tying Pedro!) 

My first round of 2x2 started off well, but ended up being 4.20. Meh.
I wonder how Justin and Rowe are doing in 2x2....


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 14, 2009)

The ironic thing about this is today has been the the best cubing day i've had ever.I got 4 sub-30s 2 of them in one average of 5.And thats because i thought i've been doing bad lately.(That was the only thing that kept me from trying hard to get to get to Austin.)lol i guess
or QQ.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you know?

-Anthony doesn't do Pyraminx at all anymore, but he got NAR (3.68)? (Easy double x-cross)
-In 3x3 Anthony got a 10.91 nonlucky, followed by a sub 10 (9.69)?
-Anthony doesn't remember how lucky the sub 10 was because he went blank after he realized the cube was done?
-Everyone started celebrating after the sub 10 and several judges wandered off leaving their competitors confused?
-WestonMagic = BrianMagic?
-WestonOH = AnthonyOH (basically)?
-Weston finally got a sub 1 4x4 solve?
-Josh tried a 9 cube MultiBLD, but DNF'd because he ran out of time?
-3 different people had sub 15 averages at the competition?
-Texas in general is getting faster?
-MultiBLD was an epic fail by everyone?
-Casey got her first sub 15 competition average after cubing for 5 years?
-Going to Worlds = much less pressure at small competitions?
-Denny got his best solve ever during the competition (13.06)?
-Anthony didn't do very well in 2x2 (4.20 and 4.5x averages), but was happy to see that Rowe and Justin did better at MIT?
-There may or may not have been a guy named Denny at the competition?
- Anthony had a nice 12.77 average in the first round, then a 12.38 in the second?
-Apparently Weston is a ninja?
-The competition was incredibly hectic and we're all very surprised Sapan didn't have a heart attack?
-James Creswell is secretly learning ZZ-b, I was very surprised when I saw him get back to back PLL skips with weird OLL algorithms during the competition?
-He apparently knows and uses over 100 ZB algorithms?
-He's only been learning ZB for a couple months?
-James' dad is really nice?
-Weston is now officially a Texan and is required to go to all Texas comps?
-The shirts were a big hit and some people were disappointed I didn't have more to sell?
-The next batch of T-shirts are going to be epic?
-Weston lost a cube and stackmat and is currently hunting the culprit down?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Did you know?
> 
> -Anthony doesn't do Pyraminx at all anymore, but he got NAR (3.68)? (Easy double x-cross)
> -In 3x3 Anthony got a 10.91 nonlucky, followed by a sub 10 (9.69)?
> ...



Deep down, no one REALLY cares about 5x5x5 (again)


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Did you know?
> 
> -Anthony doesn't do Pyraminx at all anymore, but he got NAR (3.68)? (Easy double x-cross) *Wooo, go Anthony!*
> -In 3x3 Anthony got a 10.91 nonlucky, followed by a sub 10 (9.69)? *See above*
> ...


..


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2009)

did you know...
.....turkeys often look up at the sky during rainstorms and have been known to drown as a result?
....in tokyo, a bike is faster than a car?
....the US has the highest minimum drinking age in the world?
....by 3000 BC, there were at least 3 different types of beers in Egypt?
....John Tamanas is adopted?
.....John Tamanas doesn't know he's adopted?
.....hedgehogs heart beat 300 times per minute?
.....rubber bands last longer when refridgerated
.....an American uroligist bought Napolean's penis for 40,000 dollars?
....worms taste like bacon?
....when giraffe's give birth, the babies drop 6 feet?
....1/3 of male drivers pick their noses while driving?
.....Antartica's area code is 672?
....ghengis khan died while having sex?
....michael jackson was born black?
....a cameleon's tongue is twice the length of its body?
....You can not snore and dream at the same time?
....john tamanas loves abortion?
....john tamanas is an abortion?
....almost all breakfast cereals contain grass?
....the oldest pig in the world lived to 86 years old?
....more than ten people per year are killed by vending machines?
....giraffes are unable to cough?
....David Campbell is Canadian?
....the inventor of vaseline ate it every morning?
...cat urine glows under a black light
....the cigarette lighter was invented before the match?
....mosquitos are attracted to blue more than any other color?
....women by 40% of all condoms sold?
....im tired
.....if manhattan had the same population density as alaska, there would be only 15 people in manhattan
.....human birth control pills work on gorillas?
.....the giant south african earthworm can grow up to 22 feet long?
.....so can my penis?
.....originally jack o lanterns were made from turnips?
.....John Tamanas routes for Voldemort?
.....its illegal to own a red car in Shanghai?
....men are 6 times more likely to be struck by lightning than women?
.....crayola means "oily chalk" in french?
.....i should have won.
....


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 15, 2009)

Did You Know?

-I'm finally home from the 4 hour drive back home?
-MY RESULTS WERE COMPLETE FAIL? The only thing with pretty much NOTHING wrong with them was the first 2x2x2 round? Everything after that sucked in some way?
-My 2x2x2 arrived in the mail THE DAY OF the competition, wtfnopractice?
-I'm only writing about me at the moment, wtfselfish?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

WHat what?!
I heard ZB.

Impressive~!
I want to meet this fellow!


----------



## James (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes--I am learning ZZ-b. So far I have learned about 90 algorithms (although I did not use them all yesterday: since recognition is still bad for sunes and antisunes, it is faster for now to orient and then permute). I try to learn one a day. I generate all the algorithms myself using Cube Explorer.

The competition went really well. I was especially fast in the first round (the 13 second solve was nearly a PB) and I met my goal of all sub-20 averages for 3x3.

Congratulations to Anthony for his sub-10 solve and all the other winners. I look forward to the next Texas competition.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Did you know?
> 
> -WestonMagic = BrianMagic = *JustinMagic-.02 seconds*?


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you know?

Michael broke his pb (now 17.36), but it wasn't during the round?
Michael got his 3rd sub 19 in competiton? (18.9)
Michael failed at OH and Megaminx?
Michaels sub 20 was better than Justins?
Anthony is amazing?
Joshua can do 70 push ups in under a minute?
Brian can kick himself in the head over 70 times in one minute?
Joshua is whipped?
An M slice of in BLD is a DNF?
Weston should cube OH even in the 2H?
Anthony is bad at making videos? 
My ghost hands cube is secretly good?
Stickers are worth 2 dollars per face, and mini dienshangs are worth 15 bucks?
Team BLD is awesome?
doughnuts can be used to sabotage?
Michael can now solve the rubik magic?
People are really good at megaminx?
Salt shakers are fragile?
Joshua is a pervert?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 15, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Did you know?
> 
> Michael broke his pb (now 17.36), but it wasn't during the round?Yes
> Michael got his 3rd sub 19 in competiton? (18.9)Yes
> ...



This is the truth.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 15, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Did you know?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


1) Duh, who doesn't know that?

2) Not officially.

3) I'm pretty sure I still won that contest

4) I thought it was pepper.

5) How am I perverted? Just because my nouns for some letters are inappropriate? I don't think that makes me perverted, I just use them because they are easier to visualize.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 15, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know?
> ...



Fair enough, but it's more of how easily it comes to you and how easily you can picture it.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't picture "Joshua F Pink V" any faster than I can visualize "Barney Jumps Green Turtles". XD Maybe if I defend myself too much then I actually am perverted...hahahahaha


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 15, 2009)

Why didn't you respond to my joshua is whipped?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Why didn't you respond to my joshua is whipped?



At first I read "ripped", but it's still a definite yes to both.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't deny being whipped.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 16, 2009)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you respond to my joshua is whipped?
> ...



Same.
@Anthony: Just made an MSN. <---


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 16, 2009)

^Can I have that ms- oh wait profile.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 16, 2009)

For whoever liked my ghost hands--

http://cgi.ebay.com/GHOST-HAND-Rubi...ltDomain_0?hash=item414923fc1e#ht_4713wt_1160


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 16, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> For whoever liked my ghost hands--
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GHOST-HAND-Rubi...ltDomain_0?hash=item414923fc1e#ht_4713wt_1160



BAG WANT


----------



## cubekid (Nov 22, 2009)

BTW guys.... results have been posted for quite a few days:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AustinFall2009

Just in case you didn't get the memo.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 25, 2009)

I just found a stack mat mini display pod in my bag. I must have mistaken it for mine. Is anybody missing one?


----------



## cubekid (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay, so this is a bit late, and I don't know if anyone will even look at this thread anymore, but I felt I should give it a shot.

What did you guys NOT like about the competition? As in, what things did you guys think could be improved, made better?

I would really like to hear what you guys think. I'm assuming people had fun (since we continue to have people show up, lol), but I know that the competitions are far from perfect. Here's a few things that I've noticed that need improvement:


*All displays not working* - Okay, I know this sucks, but really, we're working on it. Most of the other available funding opportunities have too many restrictions on them, so the only real way for us to get money is the competitions. But fear not! We are close to our goal! I think one more competition should grab us enough money to buy our own timers and displays!   
*Semi-chaotic at the front of the room* - Yes, this sucks too. However, if you've been to all of our competitions, you know that each time we're trying something new in hopes of making it less chaotic. Next time we'll try something yet again new, but I think it will end up working much better than anything we've tried before.
*Things running behind/events having to be cut* - There are two reasons I see for this problem:
_The chaos in the front of the room._ We'll get this down someday, I promise. However, the more interesting reason is:
_We have a lot of competitors and interest._ This is a great problem to have! When we started hosting these competitions, we weren't even sure if it was going to work. There were a few attempts at competitions in Texas before, but only one ever succeeded (and that was because Caltech ran it). For us to have a solid number of people show up to each competition is pretty awesome. Here's a recap, if you're interested:
Austin Open 2008 - 24 (6 events)
Austin Spring 2009 - 38 (8 events)
Dallas Open 2009 - 29 (12 events)
Houston Open 2009 - 25 (9 events)
Austin Fall 2009 - 29 (10 events)
Those are all pretty decent numbers, if you ask me! We also need to keep in mind that we have always tried to give you the maximum number of attempts as possible (for example, round 1 of both 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 are avg of 5, when most are best of 3). This will probably change for the future competitions since we have a lot of interest in these events, but as far as problems go, this is a good one to have.

These are the things that come to mind. If you have any suggestions or comments, please let me know, as I really want these competitions to become much smoother and thus much more enjoyable.

Thanks!
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 25, 2009)

A few things I think we need to work on are:

1. Being prepared - I know you have had to do everything on your own for the last several competitions. I am always willing to help out if I can. I think having more organized spreadsheets for registration, times, etc. would be very helpful. Out of the three competitions I have gone to, none of them has started on the given time, though we were close at this last one. I can come up with some spreadsheets templates that will be useful for us to use in the future.

2. Judges/Competitors - I like the way we did it this past competition with the two groups and had everyone switch out. Maybe since it was a last minute decision to do it this way, we can try this again and explain the process before we begin. Also, it would help to have a few people that wouldn't mind being "on-call" for judging that could help out at any time, this can be done by putting a section for this on the registration sheet.

3. Let's try to get every event completed next time. Maybe we can throw a couple of events together and have them done at the same time. With a minimal number of scramblers I know it is hard to get these done quickly, so there are times where the timers are not being used for a decent amount of time. 

Other than that, I think we did pretty well in November and in August. We just need to keep moving forward and get better each time. As the competitors get more and more experienced at our competitions, things will run a lot smoother.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2009)

Time management has been somewhat of a problem. *I think we should plan less events next time and add on if we end up with time for them.* We had to cut the 1st 4x4x4 round down to best of 3 (not to be selfish but personally none of those good solves could be in average then...).

These competitions are fun and I look forward to the next ones.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *I think we should plan less events next time and add on if we end up with time for them.* .



The problem with this is that the only events that are worth cutting are the ones that are the most popular and anything that we cut out will make someone angry. I guess we can cut out magic and get the 5 extra minutes . Just don't take out the blind events, in fact we need to add big blind next competition. There isn't much that we can cut out, maybe we can remove a round here and there, but that is the only thing I can see that would be beneficial to us. Any more thoughts?


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 25, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> A few things I think we need to work on are:
> 
> 1. Being prepared - I know you have had to do everything on your own for the last several competitions. I am always willing to help out if I can. I think having more organized spreadsheets for registration, times, etc. would be very helpful. Out of the three competitions I have gone to, none of them has started on the given time, though we were close at this last one. I can come up with some spreadsheets templates that will be useful for us to use in the future.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## anderson26 (Nov 25, 2009)

For Texas comps I think you guys should cut 2 rounds of 4x4 to just 1 and then maybe one-handed 2 rounds? Also I would not recommend just adding events the day of the competition because competitors would not know what to practice for and puzzles they should bring to the comps. Another thing Sapan is to get some sort of a judging team together (people that are not competitors willing to judge all day) to make the comps run much smoother.

- Greg


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 25, 2009)

> cut out magic



NO! I NEED TO BEAT WESTON/BRIAN!

Third place by .03 seconds, I'm still pissed about that.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> For Texas comps I think you guys should cut 2 rounds of 4x4 to just 1 and then maybe one-handed 2 rounds? Also I would not recommend just adding events the day of the competition because competitors would not know what to practice for and puzzles they should bring to the comps. Another thing Sapan is to get some sort of a judging team together (people that are not competitors willing to judge all day) to make the comps run much smoother.
> 
> - Greg



I agree actually. 

So then we just need less events overall next time. If things run well then the following competition might have 1 or 2 more again. As for what events to cut, who here wouldn't like having Megaminx cut one time?


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 26, 2009)

Is anybody missing their stack mat?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm trying to find a venue down south for our next competition in February. One big advantage to this is that I can get a bunch of my friends to volunteer to judge all day. I'll probably get 12 or so and they can alternate as judges. I'll run through all the rules and everything beforehand and hopefully it will turn out well.

As for events, here's what I'm thinking. 
2x2 is a relatively popular and quick event, so I think we can have 2-3 rounds of it. 3x3 is the main event and we've always squeezed in 3 rounds and I don't think anyone objects to that. 
As for big cubes.. Honestly, Texas doesn't have anyone very fast at anything bigger than 4x4. 5x5 takes up a lot of time when, to be honest, competitors aren't very fast. For the time being, I think we should just stick to 4x4 as our sole big cube event. I think we could probably just have a combined final for 4x4. Make it an average of 5 if one of your first two solves is under 2 minutes. 

As for 3x3 OH. I think OH is popular enough to have two rounds. The only issue is that in order for it to fit into the schedule, we'll have to actually enforce cut off times. Make the first round an average of 5 if one of your first two solves is under a minute and send a few people to the final. I feel like BLD has always worked out well. Our competitions our one of the few I've seen where it honestly is surprisingly quiet during the BLD events.

Side Events... I suggest Magic, Pyraminx, MBLD, and Megaminx. Magic is uber quick and Pyraminx doesn't take very long. MBLD and Megaminx do take longer, but the main reason I really want to have these events is because Texas has at least one very good competitor in each of these events. Joshua pwns in Multi and if Carlos keeps practicing he'll be a threat to the NAR in megaminx.

Long post, and it's a bit cluttered. I'm rushing because I'm leaving for the movies in a few minutes.
Oh, as a quick side note, if everything works out and our next competition is down south, 6 or so people could stay at my house if they like.

Let me know what you think,
Anthony.

Edit:
Oh, Michael, that may be my stackpod. I haven't seen ours around. I'll take a look and double check to see if I have mine. I'll talk to you about it on msn later.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm trying to find a venue down south for our next competition in February. One big advantage to this is that I can get a bunch of my friends to volunteer to judge all day. I'll probably get 12 or so and they can alternate as judges. I'll run through all the rules and everything beforehand and hopefully it will turn out well.
> 
> As for events, here's what I'm thinking.
> ...



Yes a competition in the valley! friggen sweet!!!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 26, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> when you say down south do you mean valley south or SanAntonio south?


Somewhere between McAllen and South Padre Island.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 26, 2009)

Like i said friggen sweet.


----------



## cubekid (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!

So it seems the most popular idea everyone has is to cut events, make 4x4x4 one round, and add an extra round for OH.

As hesitant as I am, I think we're definitely going to have to cut 5x5x5 from future competitions (at least for the time being).

However, I don't think we should reduce 4x4x4 to one round in favor of adding an extra round for OH. Here are some statistics of competitors from all of our competitions:
Austin Open 2008: 4x4x4 (8), OH (4)
Austin Spring 2009: 4x4x4 (15), OH (8)
Dallas Open 2009: 4x4x4 (10), OH (8)
Houston Open 2009: 4x4x4 (10), OH (7)
Austin Fall 2009: 4x4x4 (18), OH (16)
As you can see, they've been pretty equal since our first competition, with 4x4x4 always a bit ahead. We've never had a second round for OH before, and I think with this data you can see why. This last competition has been the only time we've actually gotten enough people for it to seem worth it.

So here's what I'm thinking:
*3x3x3:* We'll continue to have 3 rounds; however, the first round will have to be a best of 3 now. We can't afford to give everyone an average of 5 in the first round anymore. And before you guys start complaining, every single competition out there does this.
*4x4x4:* We'll have 2 rounds; first will be a best of 3, second an average of 5. Pretty much like last competition.
*OH:* We'll have 2 rounds; first will be a best of 3, second an average of 5. However, we will only do this if we have 12 people signed up for it. I know the rules say that you need 8 people to have 2 rounds, but it's not worth it to me if we have only 8 people to have 2 rounds. I'd rather spend that time to do another event.
We'll cut 5x5x5 for now. I haven't really thought about the other events too much, but I don't think a lot of the side events should be cut for the same reason that Anthony said. Blindfolded is a whole other battle to fight. If people want to do stuff like 4x4x4 blindfolded and stuff, we'll try to work it in; however you will definitely have to not do other competitions (like 3x3x3 or something). But we'll cross that bridge when the time comes.

If you guys have any comments on any of my comments, feel free to post, as usual. Just justify your reasons if you can.

Thanks,


----------



## Anthony (Nov 26, 2009)

cubekid said:


> We'll continue to have 3 rounds; however, the first round will have to be a best of 3 now.


It's pretty silly for faster competitors to only need two more solves to complete an average and not let them finish.



cubekid said:


> We can't afford to give everyone an average of 5 in the first round anymore.


Exactly, we can't afford to give *everyone* an average. That's why we should enforce cut off times.



cubekid said:


> every single competition out there does this.


Not true, almost all of them give a full average.



cubekid said:


> [*]*4x4x4:* We'll have 2 rounds; first will be a best of 3, second an average of 5. Pretty much like last competition.
> [*]*OH:* We'll have 2 rounds; first will be a best of 3, second an average of 5. However, we will only do this if we have 12 people signed up for it. I know the rules say that you need 8 people to have 2 rounds, but it's not worth it to me if we have only 8 people to have 2 rounds. I'd rather spend that time to do another event.[/LIST]We'll cut 5x5x5 for now. I haven't really thought about the other events too much, but I don't think a lot of the side events should be cut for the same reason that Anthony said. Blindfolded is a whole other battle to fight. If people want to do stuff like 4x4x4 blindfolded and stuff, we'll try to work it in; however you will definitely have to not do other competitions (like 3x3x3 or something). But we'll cross that bridge when the time comes.


Sounds good.

Well, like I've said before, these are speed competitions. Even though some people may think it's somewhat unfair, even from the time I went to my very first competition and was one of the slower competitors I felt that the "fast guys" in each event had probably put the most effort into practicing and therefore deserved to get the most solves. Which is why I've always suggested enforcing cut off times in every event at our competitions. It's just my opinion and I understand people may disagree, but whatever.

Anyway, we still have plenty of time to discuss this stuff. It'll be interesting to see what we do in the end.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't mind giving up any or several speedsolving event for time to do another official blind attempt. So no problem for me there .


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 26, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> I don't mind giving up any or several speedsolving event for time to do another official blind attempt. So no problem for me there .



And now it looks like Square-1 will be cut for now. You gave me that SQ-1 knowing I'd practice for it only to have it cut! Conspiracy!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 26, 2009)

The only complaint I have is the competitions are so far away.

But maybe I'm the one that's too far away xD


----------



## Weston (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty far for me too. lol


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind giving up any or several speedsolving event for time to do another official blind attempt. So no problem for me there .
> ...



Noooooooooooo I'd never do that.

I don't think we'll actually have to cut out a lot of things, eventually we'll get everything organized to where we can do every event. Also, the events go faster each time since people are improving their times and the competitors are starting to realize how we are running our competitions and are more willing to help out. If we start growing in numbers (by decent amounts like 10+) then we will run into this again. 

Like Anthony said, we have plenty of time to keep the ideas flowing and come up with some working changes.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 26, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> The only complaint I have is the competitions are so far away.
> 
> But maybe I'm the one that's too far away xD



Well, I live in Texas and out of the first 5 Texas comps we've organized the closest competition I've ever been to was 5 hours away. Which is why I'm trying to find a venue close to me for once.


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2009)

No guys don't cut out Square-1


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2009)

Forte said:


> No guys don't cut out Square-1



Forte for president.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 1, 2009)

So anthony what ideas do you have for a place to hold the competition?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 1, 2009)

Forte said:


> No guys don't cut out Square-1


Offer to scramble for everyone else after you're done going first. It just might work.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2009)

Gogogogogo for it.


----------

